
Let's connect a GAS OVEN CONTROLto the internet, what could go wrong? - azuajef
https://twitter.com/internetofshit/status/832640027314225152
======
detaro
kickstarter campaign this is about:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/157070440/inirv-
react-m...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/157070440/inirv-react-make-
your-home-smarter-and-safer)

At first I thought this may be just a monitor or just a shut-off device, but
no, apparently it has control.

